# Atlas Track Availability?



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

I apologize, I suspect this is a topic some of you know very well. But despite reading hundreds of threads, and viewing hundreds of youtube vids, over the last couple of weeks (my head is spinning), I still feel lost in may ways here. 

Trying to build a small layout, moving away from Bachmann. Atlas seems to offer turnouts etc that will allow me to maintain the same basic geometry (I think). However... I can't find anyone who has any Atlas in stock, to speak of. 

I've read about the shift in production to China, etc. I just want to know, is there anyone who actually has any of the stuff in stock these days? Is it possible my striking out (MB Klein, Wholesaletrains, etc) is "related to the season" (eg, everyone is just sold out due to Christmas)? Or is this kind of a regular thing?

I was focused on Peco, but the turnouts are different radii, and other things make the transition a little more complicated. Still may go there, but just wondering about this Atlas availability problem. Any help much appreciated.

Mark


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I overheard a converstion with a hobby shop owner and one of his customers discussing the very subject of atlas track. He was telling the guy atlas has stopped shipping it with no explanation. odd indeed. I picked up all of my atlas from ebay for my new layout


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

To be honest, there was a major dry spell a few months ago, and product came back on the shelves of many of my hobby stores, but as recent i was in search of atlas flex and like you it was all sold out, but i was able to get many sticks of atlas flex a few months ago. I think production either slowed down again or everyone is out buying model train supplies since the weather is crap out and most of us are confined to our basements to play and build...

Im hoping it will trickle back into our stores soon


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Particularly true of code 83. Since there has been a shift away from code 100, the demand for 83 is high. This problem is not limited to HO. It is impacting N scale as well. Atlas track has been made in China for several years. The problem seems to stem from some factory closings. Apparently, Atlas got caught with most of their eggs in one basket. 
If you use a track planning software that has track libraries from both Atlas & Peco, the you can see how to work with either type turnout.
Larry


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

ggnlars said:


> If you use a track planning software that has track libraries from both Atlas & Peco, the you can see how to work with either type turnout.
> Larry


Like!


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

AS a hobby shop owner we received a letter from atlas saying that they are producing again and that they got new tools and dyes, but not much more. The rumor is they didn't pay taxes in china and the factory was seized


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

I use Any Rail, it has many different libraries depending on the scale. It has Atlas, Peco and several others in HO. I've been told that Scarm? has similar libraries.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had trouble finding new Atlas snap switches, code 100. eBay has been a choice for that (mostly used). modeltrainstuff had flex track not that long ago.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

ggnlars said:


> I use Any Rail, it has many different libraries depending on the scale. It has Atlas, Peco and several others in HO. I've been told that Scarm? has similar libraries.


I'll check out the software, thanks for the suggestion. I'm not going with a pre-determined layout, though. My 9 year old and I are "designing our own". More fun that way. We have a layout we like now, using 18 and 22 inch radius curves and #4 (18") turnouts. Atlas seems to make equivalents, but not Peco. I'm sure I can make the Peco work, but the exact footprint will be different, meaning I would need to lay the track out with the Peco to get the footprint (and then take it back up to do the elevations and track bed). Slightly trickier due to using flex track.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If you use a metal piece called Ribbon Rail (Stainless steel cut to the radius you are using and lies between the rails) the difference in radii negated.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> If you use a metal piece called Ribbon Rail (Stainless steel cut to the radius you are using and lies between the rails) the difference in radii negated.


Thanks. I found the stuff just now at a few online shops. If I'm reading it right, it's intended use is for hand-laying track, to ensure correct gauging of rails (distance between)? Are you suggesting using it with flex to get the right radius? In that respect, I guess the function would be like Tracksetta or or the Fast Track Sweepsticks? I was thinking of using the latter. The holes cut in the center would be helpful in pinning down track while planning the layout. Or did you have in mind some other way to use these? 

FYI, HobbyLinc is one of the few places I've found where there is a "due in stock" time indicated for Atlas track. For some, it says "mid-January", some "mid-February", and some (like the #4 turnouts that I want) "due date unknown". I think it's time to give up on Atlas.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

It turns out that the major difference between the Peco small radius SL-92 and the Atlas Custom line #281 Is in length of the legs of the turnout. The curve and frog angle are nearly identical. The Atlas #850 snap turnout appears to be a different radius and frog angle. All of these are #4's. 
You can use flex track or Atlas makes small sections in both straight and curved track If you just winging it, that is probably the way to go. These are available on line. You might have to settle for brass until the NS availability improves. 
Larry


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use the Ribbon Rail for laying the flex track.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Peco has way better quality turnouts than Atlas. I did my first layout in Atlas and moved to Peco for my second one because of the supply issue but now i'm so glad I used Peco. Also I used sectional track on my first layout and then switched too flex track for the second one. Again i'm glad I did. I used SCARM for track planning and I got some Sweepsticks to help with the flex track. Good luck

Mark


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Downloaded AnyRail trial version. It seems the ability to curve flex track is eliminated from the trial version. Annoying.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

S c a r m!!!!
It's free and there's a learning curve with any software you try. Of course, I haven't tried any of the ones you buy. They're probably better but I like free and I've been able to draw some complex layouts with it.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

The only thing I see wrong with Scram or Anyrail is that you are stuck with common turnouts.

You can not make a custom turnout, wye, slip switch or crossing.

The only track layout drawing package I have found that will do that is XtrkCad.
I am just now starting to use it and find it a little confusing.
It does work and works well.
As you learn more it gets easier.

It's like the difference between buying sectional track to lay or hand laying your track. 
Both work well enough, one gives you a little more control over your layout.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I started with XtrkCad and got pretty good with it. The only thing that lured me away was the 3D viewer in SCARM. I like the way XtrkCad lets you make offset track and parallel track. I also like running the trains in XtrkCad. That's a pretty cool feature.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I will try SCARM. In the meantime, not to hijack my own thread, but could one of you kind people maybe offer an opinion on the following question: do you think I can get a 24 inch radius curve (using flextrack) on a 51 inch wide section of bench?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

you'll be cutting it awfully close.................each square is a foot


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That would be 48" center to center. DTI's drawing nailed it!


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for that, DT&I. That was kind of what I was thinking... cutting it real close. I was just thinking that maybe I could expand my outer loop and then also the inner loop (22 and 18 now), so I could run some of the larger locomotives. If I'm going to use flex, and change the geometry from my current simple layout anyway, maybe I'll go to 23 and 20 inch radii, and use Sweepsticks. 23 should leave just enough room on the sides....


----------

